# Looking for a reputable GSD breeder in Southeast



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

One of my boys passed this week. I'm interested in finding a breeder anywhere in KY, TN, AL, GA, NC, SC, etc. 

All the kennels I'm interested in are in WA or CA. 

Any good ones in the Southeast with a website?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jason, check our website out. We are breeding Ichilles von Whirling Thunder to Reba von der Dornburg this week and Ichilles again to Lexus Von Zwinger Lundy. We are in Ga.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jerry. Looks like that lexus/ichilles litter will have a lot of pigment, maybe even some pure blacks. =D>

Please PM me with prices for pups.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What you looking to do with the dog


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason Caldwell said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jerry. Looks like that lexus/ichilles litter will have a lot of pigment, maybe even some pure blacks. =D>
> 
> Please PM me with prices for pups.


You should never buy a working dog because of the color of the dog, but instead for its workability. Just my opinion:-\"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Jason, check our website out. We are breeding Ichilles von Whirling Thunder to Reba von der Dornburg this week and Ichilles again to Lexus Von Zwinger Lundy. We are in Ga.


On the other hand the Lydas are good honest and experienced GSD owners. You should defently consider them for the south east if your looking for a GSD.:grin:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Definitely focus on people that work their dogs, like Jerry.

There are a lot of people in our area that buy and breed, but do not work any dogs at all.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I would definetly talk to Jerry. 
Sue DiCero is not going to toot her own horn, but I sure will! As long as you are looking, also talk to her and Gabor, see what they might be planning in the near future! Here is their website: http://www.k9imports.com/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I would definetly talk to Jerry.
> Sue DiCero is not going to toot her own horn, but I sure will! As long as you are looking, also talk to her and Gabor, see what they might be planning in the near future! Here is their website: http://www.k9imports.com/


I'll second them!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i would buy a pup from jerry or sue with no hesitation. at all. if i think of any other breeders in that part of the us, i'll post. consider al gill upin ohio (i know ohio isn't in the southeast, but...). just google him, his site will pop.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> You should never buy a working dog because of the color of the dog, but instead for its workability. Just my opinion:-\"


Your opinion is excellent. I've had numerous GSDs with cosmetic defects and I've never cared one bit. Sure I think some are 'prettier' than others but from an ownership standpoint, and the fact that I'm not a breeder and don't want to be one, I care much more about workability, ball drive, behavior in a forced pack, hips, etc.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jason Caldwell said:


> One of my boys passed this week. I'm interested in finding a breeder anywhere in KY, TN, AL, GA, NC, SC, etc.
> 
> All the kennels I'm interested in are in WA or CA.
> 
> Any good ones in the Southeast with a website?


Hey try getting in touch with jack rayle i know he has 2 males that are mother f ers.He lives in TN


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Hey try getting in touch with jack rayle i know he has 2 males that are mother f ers.He lives in TN


 I have decoyed both of Jack's dogs, they are both impressive in many ways, Wasko is producing very well I hear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

charles Turner said:


> I have decoyed both of Jack's dogs, they are both impressive in many ways, Wasko is producing very well I hear.


 
His dogs are beasts!!!! Oh and one is solid black if color matters....


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> His dogs are beasts!!!! Oh and one is solid black if color matters....


 I'll second that. I saw them down at Mikes seminar. The solid black one is a monster. Very large powerful dog


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess what I was saying earlier was color is nice but remains in my eyes as a secondary want and not my primary want. I stand by that through and through. I off course admire the black brindle dutchies but if a lighter one came along that was a hard nose I would go with the lighter one. There is nothing wrong though with getting the whole pacakge deal if its available for the big picture ( worker ) and not the small one ( color ). For instance I'm suppose to be doing a trade for a black mali pup for one of my dutchie pups but I told the guy if his pup is not a worker deals off, no ifs, butts about it, Don't need a extra mouth to feed just to own one. Hopely I will get the chance to talk with mike on his Arko / Bonnie litter ( I know my chances will be higher of getting a worker ).


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

BTW jason--condolences on the loss of your old dog. never easy....


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Wasko has been producing very nice pups, we have several working here in our club and all of them are domonstarting very good drive. People who have had the opportunity to see or work Wasko do appreciate what this dog brings.
Niether of Jack's dogs (Wasko or Iwo) have to be talked up, all one has to do is go and watch them work and they will know imediately what kind of dogs they are (Monsters).

I enjoy hearing comments from decoys that don't know either of these two dogs but get the chance to work them a little. Both of these dogs are large weighing a little over 100lbs but are deceptively fast and bite with real intention.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

What kennels in WA were you interested in??? Why not ship a pup? I know a few of the WA breeders and could tell you who to be wary of. There are a lot of breeders this way that I'd buy one from. 

That said, if I was in the position for another one, I'd buy from one of Jerry's breedings. 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you have video of these monsters ?? I am always looking to expand the brain pans knowledge of good stud dogs.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Tom Cawood said:


> Wasko has been producing very nice pups, we have several working here in our club and all of them are domonstarting very good drive. People who have had the opportunity to see or work Wasko do appreciate what this dog brings.
> Niether of Jack's dogs (Wasko or Iwo) have to be talked up, all one has to do is go and watch them work and they will know imediately what kind of dogs they are (Monsters).
> 
> I enjoy hearing comments from decoys that don't know either of these two dogs but get the chance to work them a little. Both of these dogs are large weighing a little over 100lbs but are deceptively fast and bite with real intention.


 
I totally agree with Tom. And just to toot Tom's horn a little, the pups coming out of Wasko and Tom's dog Ghirra, are very nice. If you ever see these dogs, you don't forget them. What I like about them is that you can bring ALL you want as the decoy and it just geeks them out that much more. I'll be at Jack's this weekend letting Wasko gnaw on me (again).


----------

